# Quake 2 installation on Win XP



## Ritin (Sep 19, 2005)

I tried to install Quake 2 on win Xp SP2 And i get an Error during installation about langauge problem. How do I go about it??

Please help....

Thank you.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

First, no need for the large text, it wont get your question answered any quicker....lol

Second, what exactly is the error? Are you trying to install to the default location? Do you have any previous install of Quake on that machine? Is the CD clean, scratched?

Also, give any more info you can think of.

Scorp.


----------



## Ritin (Sep 19, 2005)

I had earlier installed quake 3 Arena and have uninstalled it. 

The CD of Quake 2 is new and scratch free. Well, the message comes before I even start the installation i.e. when the Cd autoruns and when I click Installand the install shield reaches 100%, it shows the following message,"THIS VERSION OF QUAKE2 WILL NOT INSTALL ON THIS LANGUAGE VERSION OF WINDOWS 95/NT. TO FIND OUT IF A VERSION LOCALIZED FOR YOUR OS IS AVAILABLE, PLEASE CONTACT YOUR LOCAL ACTIVISION OFFICE." My system config is Win Xp SP2, 384MB Ram, Intel 845 Motherboard.

But I can play the game directly from the Disc but cannot save my progress in the game.

Thank you


----------



## BrianHed (Dec 29, 2001)

Isnt Quake2 a dos/win 95 game?


----------



## frostyrootbe (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes, 
I remember playing quake2 on 95 back in the day. If you have a powerful enough system you might be able to run it with DosBox (which is a dos emulator, not sure if it plays well with Q2). I checked the ID site and quake is a 95/98/ME program, Good luck getting it to work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It should run on WinXP providing you use the Windows 95 compatibility mode.


----------



## Ritin (Sep 19, 2005)

Come on guys solutions not more problems.........

Thankyou


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I can't give you the exact solution you need, just another suggestion. My son recently wanted to play Sims Theme Park on his XP machine, but it kept booting him back to the desktop. The different compatibiliy modes didn't help. However a Google search brought up a site where someone had created a patch to run the game in XP. We downloaded and installed it and he's all set. 

If you do a Google search either on Quake2 running in XP or MS-DOS games and XP you'll get a lot of hits. See if any help with your problem.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ritin said:


> Come on guys solutions not more problems.........
> 
> Thankyou


I have quake II and I have ran it on Windows XP under compatibility mode.

It sounds like you didn't even bother. It's always about trial and error. Since we are not there, then we can only give you the best solution that we know and work from there.


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

See if this helps:

Open the Quake 2 CD and then create a shortcut to the desktop of the "setup.exe" or "Install.exe" file, not sure what the name of the install file is...

Then after you have the shortcut on the desktop, right-click on it and select "Properties" then click on "Compatiblility" tab, now put a check mark in the "Run this program in compatibility Mode" box and select "Windows 98" in the drop down box. Click "Apply" and then "Ok" Now double-click on the shortcut on the desktop and see if it'll let you install the game..

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## GoLoGo (Jan 13, 2005)

Also Im pretty sure Quake 2 Doesnt even require a fancy installer, its just included on the cd to make it easier for people... but im pretty sure you can copy all the files on the cd and just run quake2.exe or q2.exe or w/e it is, with out having it write registry files, since all the quake II patches are just files that overwrite the files you have in the folder, doesnt involve registry modifying. So you can just install the game manually... look around in the folders im sure you will find a quake executable!


----------



## Ritin (Sep 19, 2005)

I copied the files from the Quake 2 CD which are essentially required to play the game and I made my way to the 3rd level or Map and I stopped the game over there. Then the next day when I restart the game I can only play the 3rd level/map it does not go any further i.e. to the 4th level/map. so I am kind of stuck...........Please help 

Thankyou


----------



## GoLoGo (Jan 13, 2005)

Since you are using windows XP I assume, download the latest patch for quake II, dont think the developers website has it, but use www.google.com and search for quake II patch and im sure you can find it. Hope it helps!


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Also make sure the files that you copied over aren't in read-only status...

Hope this helps!


----------



## tomcatuk (Oct 9, 2005)

Start>Settings>Control Panel>Regional and Language Options

Click the "Advanced" tab and check the "Language for non-Unicode programs" setting. Mine was set at "English - United States" by default (although I'm in the UK), and Quake II would not install. I set it to "English - United Kingdom" (you'll need to reboot!) et voila - Quake II installs.

Not sure what everyone else in here is on about - a bunch of unnecessarily complicated stuff that probably won't work anyway!

I wasn't going to reply to this, but since it comes top in Google when you enter the error code from Quake as a search string, the answer should be posted.


----------

